

New Math Constant on the Block Gets Kick-Ass Theme Song - michaeljblake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3174T-3-59Q

======
ColinWright
Already submitted by New Scientist hosting:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2705080>

